# Cheap vinyle tile adhesive removal?



## s2horn (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

Our house has a linoleum kitchen floor which is quite dated, so when the prior owner was selling they laid down the self adhering vinyl/rubber tiles on top of the floor. 

Well, a lot of the floor is peeling up and I want to take the tiles off. I am not in a position to entirely redo the floor yet (due to $$) so I want to simply remove the tiles.

The problem is the adhesive. Any tips on how to easily get the glue off the linoleum?

Thanks,
Stuart.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome Stuart:
I would use paint thinner, mineral spirits or some other solvent. It probably won't hurt the sheet cover but just try to get something with a very low flash-point. I would'nt want you to be blown up.
Glenn


----------



## s2horn (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Glenn,

I certainly agree with you about not wanting to be blown up. I will try the paint thinner. I took a stab at a citric acid based cleaner last night on a few of them and while I did get somewhere, it took a while.

Stuart.


----------



## handyguys (Jul 23, 2008)

I would take a look at the home center. I seem to recall seeing a solvent for this exact purpose. Good luck.


----------



## s2horn (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I picked up two products. A contact cement solvent and lacquer thinner.  The cement solvent worked well but it did take a bit of the colour off of the linoleum.

The lacquer thinner worked a lot better in terms of keeping the colour on the floor.

Just thought I would post this in case anyone else came across this issue.

Stu.


----------

